# Tristesse on Cello?



## kaitco (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello all! I am brand new here and just beginning my own foray into the world of classical music and I have a question that has been eating at me all day long.

Chopin's Tristesse (Opus 10, No. 3); I have found cello music for it, however, I am unable to find any files to allow me to hear what it sounds like. I have tried every search and avenue available from Google to iTunes, but I have been unsuccessful. As I am not a cellist, I cannot simply attempt it myself, but I am interested to hear it and not just make an assumption from what I see on the sheet music.

Could anyone help me find someplace with the etude (preferably legal ) so that I can hear what it sounds like on cello?

Many thanks!


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

If you have the score, I could put it into Finale and send you a midi rendition. It will lack any human expression, but you can get a broad idea of the sound that way.

Otherwise, if you're bold enough, head down to the local music institution and get a cellist to play it for you.


----------

